# My modern shetland mare, Wilk. Black Passion



## SHANA (Nov 19, 2005)

This is Passion.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 19, 2005)

Just Beautiful takes your breath away.Congratulations.


----------



## crponies (Nov 19, 2005)

She's a pretty girl!


----------



## HJF (Nov 19, 2005)

She is VERY pretty..actually gorgeous.


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 19, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Magnificient![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Erica (Nov 20, 2005)

She is a lovely mare - graced my barn before she went north to Canada.............she is very intelligent horse and beautiful to boot.


----------



## SHANA (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your lovely compliments. Passion has started really to settle in. It has been a little over a month now since she arrived from Shauney's Shetlands And Miniatures. She was very shy and nervous but yesterday actually came right up to me in the pasture, let me catch her without grain to bribe her. Then this morning she went all the way to the other side of the huge 15 acre pasture with my 2 arabian mares. Usually she just hung by the barn even though the two arabians were way at the other end of the field. She also now comes right up to her stall door to get a scratch. Looks like she has decided I am alright. I brush her everyday and spend at least an hour with her due to her being shy. I can't wait to train her in 2006 after she foals.





ERICA-- Passion has a great home and I thank you for selling her to Laura as I would never have met this lovely mare. I still can't believe she is mine. Maybe this summer I will send you a video of her and her 2006 foal. I love video taping my horses.


----------



## Mercysmom (Nov 20, 2005)

SHANA said:


> Thanks everyone for your lovely compliments. Passion has started really to settle in. It has been a little over a month now since she arrived from Shauney's Shetlands And Miniatures. She was very shy and nervous but yesterday actually came right up to me in the pasture, let me catch her without grain to bribe her. Then this morning she went all the way to the other side of the huge 15 acre pasture with my 2 arabian mares. Usually she just hung by the barn even though the two arabians were way at the other end of the field. She also now comes right up to her stall door to get a scratch. Looks like she has decided I am alright. I brush her everyday and spend at least an hour with her due to her being shy. I can't wait to train her in 2006 after she foals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shana:

Glad to hear you are enjoying Passion so much - she is a beauty! When is she due?

I am enjoying my Modern mare from Laura as well. Our mare is very sweet and is a lot of fun to work with and she is very talkative with me... always nickers when I talk back to her. She also does the "chin on my shoulder" thing when I scratch her... I could not ask for a better pony!














She has made friends here with Independence - they are often together in the pen... and Finisterre.

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## SHANA (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi Denise,

Glad you like your mare as well. Passion I believe is due around the same time as your mare. The foal is not mine, Laura retained it. I am just happy to have Passion. Her name reminds me of my first arabian mare. Her name was Pasos, which has different meanings like Passage, Steps, etc. I am so happy to have such nice horses. All 5 of the horses I got from Laura I am pleased with. She also use to own my first mini mare, Des. Though I bought her from a lady in New Brunswick. Laura was happy to see Des and Cody. Cody has been here for 10 months now. I was so excited to see all the minis, as well as the shetland when they stepped off the trailer.


----------



## Secret22 (Dec 10, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh WOW! What a beauty!


----------

